# remote fax error??



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Daughter has tried to fax me a paper and fax machine says "connected' then I get "remote fax error". Is the problem on her end??? Thanks.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Are either of you on VOIP lines? faxes dont like voice over IP lines.


----------

